# New HammockZ



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*I bought two new yards of fleece to make hammocks with today . I'm pretty excited because I think they are pretty kool colors.  *


----------



## RatFan (May 14, 2007)

Oh whoa those are some funky colors you go happening,im sure you'll have the hipest rats around


----------



## hydra (Feb 19, 2007)

love the paw prints!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*So fare I can make 4 hammocks out of the paw prints, I have pics of my girls having fun with their new hammock . *


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

I love the paw print fabric!


----------



## ratvocate (May 15, 2007)

cool! I love the tie dye effect fabric. :O)


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

* hehe I made a hidy hole hammock they seem to be in love with. I'll try to take some pics asap . *


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

* heres the hidy hammock *


----------

